

Io - philcrissman
http://iolanguage.com/about/
Io is a small, prototype-based programming language. The ideas in Io are mostly inspired by Smalltalk (all values are objects), Self (prototype-based), NewtonScript (differential inheritance), Act1 (actors and futures for concurrency), LISP (code is a runtime inspectable/modifiable tree) and Lua (small, embeddable).
======
yters
Here's the proggit discussion of io:
<http://reddit.com/r/programming/info/64mgk/comments>

------
tyler
I've been doing a couple side projects in Io over the last few months. It
really is a beautiful language. Honestly, it reminds me of what would be the
love child of Lisp and Ecmascript.

What really struck me was when I realized that I could get it to do Ruby style
hash and array literals, from completely within the language. Really cool
stuff.

Also, doing a Markaby clone was remarkably (hah) easy.

Oh, and the Regex library is rather nice.

------
johnrob
The url looks like "LOL language"

------
lojic
Wow, and I thought Ruby was slow!

[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/gp4sandbox/benchmark.php?t...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/gp4sandbox/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=io&lang2=yarv)

~~~
richcollins
The optimizations are turned off until 1.0 is released.

------
vsingh
Does anyone know how to compile this on Ubuntu?

I Googled and found two guides, but neither of them worked. I'll post the
particular compiler error I got when I get home.

~~~
thisisnotmyname
I'm having issues installing in cygwin too. Hundreds of errors like:
"source/IoBlock.c:58: error: parse error before ')' token"

~~~
vsingh
Yes, I get those errors too.

The first error that shows up after executing 'make' is:

    
    
        In file included from source/simd_cph/include/simd_cp_x86.h:47,
                         from source/simd_cph/include/simd_cp.h:115,
                         from source/UArray_math.c:13:
        /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/xmmintrin.h:34:3: error: #error "SSE instruction set not enabled"
    

I'll ask in #io - perhaps they'll know what to do.

~~~
vsingh
Alright, I asked for help in #io, and it looks like there was some known
problem with SIMD due to a recent patch.

In order to fix it for now, go to libs/basekit/source/UArray_math.c, and
comment out the line:

    
    
        #define IO_USE_SIMD 1
    

That should do the trick.

------
dcurtis
That is the most beautiful website ever.

~~~
asdflkj
They changed the design sometime in the last 12 hours. The previous one was
even better.

~~~
dcurtis
I wonder why they did that...

